# RACE ALERT : ROAR Region 1 Nitro Onroad CT State Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

On 9/25-26 Hobby Chamber will host the Region 1 Nitro On road Connecticut State Championships at their indoor facility.



There will be 3 qualifiers on Saturday, 1 qualifier and the Mains on Sunday. The classes will be 200mm .12 open and .12 sedan.



Sign up by 9/17/04 and save $20 on your entry fee!



For more information about the track, contact George at the shop or visit www.hobbychamber.com



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

